# Lake shore trip



## amtrakid (Jun 24, 2005)

I took the lake shore coach both ways from rochester n.y. to chicago il to see family and such. Trip was good most the time. on #49 i had two jerks sitting behind that keptkicking my chair and wouldn't stop complaining...

49's consist includes Loco, loco, 1700baggage, dorm,viewliner, viewliner, viewliner, am2 lounge-chicago club, 4 am 2 coaches. on 48 we had to set out the dorm as it derailed so we sat in indiana with no power for 3 hours and no air conditioning. It was fun and i bet the crew had fun sleepin in the 1st viewliner except for poor zane the waiter who had to sleep in the diner.

great trip

Corey


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Jun 24, 2005)

woops wrong screen name


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

you mean the zane the waiter on 49 ? I used to work with him on 49 as Lead Diner Attendant (actually I was covering that job for some one else, I work out of DC at the time) and all he did was whine.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 7, 2005)

From what I have been able to tell from various reports, the dorm car on your train didn't derail, but it did develop some other defect which required it to be set out.


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Jul 7, 2005)

i ment it was about to derail.

sorry :lol:

what other reports did you hear???


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

yes he is .............I am not knocking or making of fun of him, but he good waiter but yes all he does whine. About month after I work that trip...... I heard from a conductor (this conductor is known for causing trouble) had to put him and another waiter (a female) and Lead Diner Attendant out of service in the middle of diner over spat between 2 waiters.

I know about 90% of crews that work on 49 out of New York


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Jul 7, 2005)

No wonder they made him sleep in the diner car :lol:

we had the slowest service, but we were sitting with a older couple wh were extremly friendly and the pancakes were great.

this was on 48 though.

you might have seen me taking photos of the train as it roars through the oust skirts of rochester (west side)


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 7, 2005)

Dorm car 2511 (Pacific Park) set off a defect detector east of Elkhart, and the crew found a separated disc brake. The car was set out at a nearby siding, and was returned to Chicago just a couple of days ago as part of a freight train consist.

Interestingly enough, I noticed that trainorders.com (of which I'm not a member) had a discussion where folks speculated that 2511 had been sold, and that's why it was sitting on a siding in Ohio.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

zane is always like that.


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Jul 8, 2005)

rmadisonwi,

where did you get this info??? does it say all the numbers of the cars on that specific train??


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 8, 2005)

I haves me sources. All it says is that the engines were 205 and 131, and that the dorm car was 2511. Don't know the other cars.


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Jul 8, 2005)

Please tell me !!!!

i am trying to get consists of amtraks.

corey


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 9, 2005)

My sources aren't public, so there's not much I can do for ya there. This info usually doesn't include consists anyway.


----------

